# Lathe???



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Hey all you pen turning guys. You guys have really got me interested in all this pen turning, and i am thinking about maybe giving it a whirl. I have always wanted a lathe just to play with, and maybe i can justify it if i actually make something with it. for strictly turning pens and the like, what kind of lathe would you recomend for me to look at?? Just trying to get an idea if i wanna jump into this. Thanks...and there may be more questions to come.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jet mini


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

where would one buy one bill? thanks.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Check The Cutting Edge, Rockler, Woodcraft and Circle Saw websites........since you're way up yonder in Aggieland..
Bobby, Tortuga and Trodery will be along I'm sure to tell you where they bought theirs.
You might also want to check craigslist as I've seen them there occassionally.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You will fine very few Jet mini lathe on any classified boards. Seems like people that buy Jet mini lathes keep them after they buy a larger lathe. Check out Amazon.com for jet lathes. Sometimes they have some great sales with free shipping. Just remember there are lots of other things you need before you can start turning. You need some good turning tools, then something to sharpen them on, a good chuck pen kits and a mandrel to put on the lathe. I would make the sujestion go see someone that has a lathe and see if you like it first. You are welcome to come to my shop and I would let you try out the Jet mini with varible speed. I'm sure there are some others on here that would be glad to show you too. The _*BEST*_ teacher on the board as far as I am concerened is Galvbay (Jim). He can teach you more in one hour than I can in 6 years. I think every person on this board with a lathe would be more than happy to show you some of the ropes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Another vote for the Jet Mini for beginning.. Seems to be almost fool=proof so far. I picked up mine at Rockler because I rush into everything...and they were on my way to and from work every day..LOL.. Ditto on Bobby's idea of getting a pro's instructions. Best 100 bucks I've spent.. You're more than welcome to drop by my casa in Houston and see a setup if you drift down from CS and don't want to take the ferry ride. LOL..I can't say that I could 'teach' you anything, but you could get the idea and take a shot at it to be sure you are really interested... Really a fascinating hobby....


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i have used lathes before, never made anything fancy like you guys, but i really liked it. By far my favorite tool to work with. that is kinda why i am interested in the pens and things yall do. i have researched it some and i do know that i need to get a whole lot of other toys too..but thats what its all about right? What fun is a hobby if you dont need a bunch of toys?? Thanks for all the help and advice. I will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

PSI has a starter package deal going now with free shipping. Lathe, tools, glue & finishing supplies, 40 blanks & kits and a training DVD
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pk073spec.html

The Turncrafter lathe has been getting some pretty good reviews.

Heres a link to what Amazon has available:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...field-keywords=wood+lathe&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

deebo, there is a JET 1642 for sale in the August edition Gulf Coast Woodturners newsletter.
http://www.gulfcoastwoodturners.org/

http://www.amazon.com/708359-JWL-1642EVS-Horsepower-Electronic-Woodworking/dp/B00064NGRE/ref=pd_bbs_7/103-8678799-9242215?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1188343256&sr=8-7

I would suggest making a meeting of one of the woodturning groups. The Houston group is BIG and has a tremendous talent base. You may also want to contact Andy Chen....he has a small group of turners that also meets monthly in your area. The JET Mini is pretty much the main stay of small lathes. It's a 'bullet proof' machine that even a group of junior high students could not break over a ten year period! lol Like anything else, the depth of your pockets will determine what you will end up with. Good luck with your choice....woodturning is a GREAT way to spend time! Let us know if you need any help. galvbay


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Brew said:


> PSI has a starter package deal going now with free shipping. Lathe, tools, glue & finishing supplies, 40 blanks & kits and a training DVD
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pk073spec.html
> 
> The Turncrafter lathe has been getting some pretty good reviews.
> ...


I have the PSI lathe with the extension bed and love it, plus, it has a three year warrenty and Bill at PSI is just an awesome person to work with.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

deebo...just go this in the mail. You may want to check this meeting out....it would be a great place to see some turning and ask questions. gb

_August 30, 2007

Hi Folks,

It seems like just last weekend that I missed the August meeting but it
is already
time for our September meeting. Jerry Collins has again volunteered to
host this
meeting. We seem to have a gradual cooling trend in the last week or
so, but it is
still hot enough to warrant an air-conditioned shop. Jerry's address
is 4309
Roxborough Pl, College Station (979-690-9760). He is in the Castle
Gate
subdivision. We just had a meeting at his shop 4 months ago and for
the last 3
months our meetings have been held in that general neighborhood but I
am still
attaching a map here. We will start at the usual 9:30 a.m. on the 8th._


----------

